# Journal of a busy fish keeping mom



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

I love to write and used to keep an actual journal back in the day. Even though I am a newer member to this forum, I really liked the idea of keeping a journal so I thought "why not? I will start one." I still consider myself a newbie to aquarium keeping but I have a bit of an addiction to it now. I hope to write about what I have been learning though restarting this hobby and from this forum and how I manage to do it while working full time and being a full time wife and mom.

My Past Fish Keeping Experience

When I was in high school (I think I was 14) my best friend got a single zebra danio in a big glass jar from a friend who didn't want it anymore. We decided to keep it as our pet and share it by keeping it part of the week in my house and part of the week in hers. Back then the internet wasn't that full of the information like today so we kept this poor little guy in his jar, feeding him and changing the water. He lasted surprisingly long concidering. After that, I asked my parents if I could get a betta. I already had a cat and my parents were okay with a fish. Unfortunately, I was told in the store that they could stay in a fish bowl as they "lived in small puddles in the wild" so my parents bought a bowl, some rocks, and my new betta who I named Aqua. I also had a red betta named Flame. I did fortunately learn about changing the water and using water conditioner, but back then I definitely overfed those poor boys. Once again, thinking back to it they lasted surprising long in a bowl. I was very fond of my betta's and buried them in the backyard garden when they passed. After my second betta passed away, a friend of my mom's who was a big fish enthusiast gave me a 10 gallon tank with everything I needed for free. I was so excited. I set up my tank and learnt a lot more about caring for freshwater fish. I had different types of fish such as mollys, platys, guppies and tetras. All great and peaceful community fish. I encountered some issues like a huge snail outbreak from some plants I had bought and had to deal with ich at one point. I think if my memory recalls, I overstocked my tank at one point. A newbie mistake. I wouldn't say I was as educated about fish keeping as I am today, but it taught me a lot more than before. As the years went on and I entered university, I just didn't have the time and to be honest any time I had I didn't want to spend on my tank anymore. So when my fish passed I didn't replace them and I packed up that tank. Later my mom donated the tank to a youth homeless shelter and that was the end of my fish keeping for over 10 years.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

The Boys Who Started my Addiction

Life went on. I finished my education, got a job, got married and had my daughter. It has been over 10 years since I got that first 10 gallon tank. So how did I get back into fish keeping? Well, I blame my husband. He wanted a pet so bad, specifically a dog, but I didn't want the responsibility of walking, cleaning and caring for a dog. My daughter who is a toddler was obsessed with fish. She loved fish toys and we took her to the aquarium in the summer which she absolutely loved. My husband and I started talking about getting her some fish for Christmas (although of course I would be taking care of them). We had not set anything in stone though. We were just talking about it. Then last October, I came home to a 2.5 gallon, divided tank with two bettas in it. I was shocked! He bought it as a surprise. One for me and one for my daughter. Oh my goodness, the poor guy didn't know anything about fish keeping so I had to run out and get water conditioner and some silk plants for our boys who were sitting in untreated tap water. Yikes. So the boys were good and I named them Ruby and Sapphire. 

They were doing well until I noticed that Sapphires fins were getting ragged and I started looked online for answers of what it could be. I found a lot about fin rot but I wasn't sure if that was what was happening. And why was it only happening to Sapphire? Then I found this forum and learnt that he was tail biting. My husband suggested we get a bigger tank for some fancy guppies. I had not wanted to at first, thinking it was more important to get a bigger tank for Ruby and Sapphire. I felt so bad for them being in such a small space. I did a lot of research this time around and found out that they do so much better in larger tanks. I didn't want them just to survive. I wanted them to thrive and live long happy lives.

I started saving up to get them a bigger home. In my search for a new tank, I decided to buy a used one and save money. Then I found a deal I couldn't let go. Two 10 gallon tanks with filters for $50. I thought it was a good price, especially compared to buying a new one and I went and picked them up. I set up the tank for the boys and once they got into their new home they were soooo happy. Sapphires fins are growing back now and are turing red. He was all dark blue when I first got him. I don't think they will ever be perfect but maybe 80-90%. Only time will tell. Ruby's colour has developed too and has a metallic turquoise colour and when you shine direct light on him the tips of his fins glow metallic as well. Ruby is all red. 

I am currently unhappy with the decor in their tank though. The gravel is a mix of white and black because I didn't want to spend extra money and that is what I had already in the house. I also have silk plants in the tank and one centrepiece on each side of the tank for them to hide. I am thinking of taking out the white gravel and making it all black. It will take some time to pick out all the white pieces though. I also want to eventually add real plants but I do not have the correct lighting for it in their tank yet and I want to do more research first. I like natural looking tanks and want to set up something Ruby and Sapphire will enjoy.

So thats how I got back into fish. Being a busy mom, I never thought I would have time for any fish. A lot of my hobbies were put on the back burner when I had my daughter and of course my world was revolving around her. Now that she is a toddler I have a little more time for this new hobby. Having Ruby and Sapphire has helped me do something for me. Yes, they are a little extra work but I don't find it too hard to keep up with the water changes and water testing. I found that I really liked taking care of my boys and it is also teaching my daughter some responsibility too. Everyday, she helps me feed them. Even after three months she has not gotten board of feeding them. Now, I am addicted to fish keeping and ended up setting up the other 10 gallon tank for my husband but that story will be later.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Our Second Community Tank

I set up the other 10 gallon tank as a Christmas gift for my husband as a surprise. I got three fancy guppies (2 females and a male). Unfortunately, one looked like it was sick and I took it back to the store the next day. She was bloated and then the next morning I saw red splotches and the beginning of pinconing. I took her back and got a new female. I felt so guilty bringing her back but I wanted a healthy fish. Soon after the others got sick and died too. I couldn't figure out exactly why. Maybe parasites? I had such fond memories of my guppies in my first 10 gallon who had at least 3 batches of fry and I was really discouraged that they all died within a week from whatever illness they caught. So I started again. 

My husband didn't like the black gravel and decor I had so I cleaned out the tank and we went to the store to and he picked out new substrate and decor. He picked a larger gravel (or stones) in a neutral brown colour. It is very nice. We later got some platys from the same store I had originally got the guppies. I warned that we should go to another store but we would have to drive far to do so. So we got some platys. They seemed to be doing well but now I am nervous. They have been pooping white. The guppies did that before they died. I am not sure if it was just stress from being in a new tank or they too have a parasite or another problem. I have been keeping an eye on their symptoms and behaviour and trying to decide what to do. I don't want to treat them unless they are actually sick. They are active and hungry all the time but I'm keeping a close watch just in case its not stress. I checked my parameters yesterday and everything was good. I don't think the tank is fully cycled yet but its definitely getting there. I had to change the water much more often in the first few weeks and now the ammonia is not going up as fast so the bacteria must be starting to establish itself. I have also cut down to feeding once per day which will also help with the ammonia too. 

I really like this tank. It has a more natural look to it than my betta tank but I still feel cautious about the outcome since the guppy disaster.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Our New (Used/"rescued") Community Tank - Pick up TODAY!!!!

I am soooo excited! Today my husband and I will be picking up a used tank that I found online with fish in it. The tank is a 30 gallon tall community tank. The seller seems to not want to continue the hobby as he is selling it for $45 with the fish in it and the tank is pretty dirty. Once I saw the picture I saw so much potential and I feel like I am saving these fish from a slow death in dirty water. The water is so dirty in the picture I cannot see all the fish inside (the picture is not that clear either) but according to the seller there are 6 mollies, a platy, a cory catfish and a glass sucker (pleco????). I really have no idea if it will be a pleco inside so it's kind of a surprise for me to see what these fish actually look like. I will have to update about that. My husband thinks it looks ugly and is a little more hesitant, and to be honest looking at the picture it does look pretty awful, but I think that with a little elbow grease, TLC and some new decor, this tank will be lovely. I think we will put it in the living room (we have the bettas in the dining room and the other community tank in our basement). 

I bought some buckets, some prime, and new bacteria starter to prepare for the move as suggested by members on this forum (thank you all!). It will be interesting packing up the fish and tank and driving them home. Luckily, the seller is only half an hour away. So with the advice given, I will be putting the fish into the buckets with the tank water and in another bucket I will put the filter media and the decor and also cover that with the tank water to keep the bacteria alive. I was also told to leave the tank with just enough water to cover the gravel to also keep any bacteria alive in there too. I hope that the tank is not going to be too heavy to carry. Then I will take everything home and clean up the tank and put some nice clean water in it. I will also have to acclimatize the new fish to the clean water by taking out some dirty water and replacing it with clean water slowly so I won't shock them. It definitely will be a new experience moving fish and a tank. I have never done it before. I will update about what happened during the move and set up. The seller is also giving a tank stand. It is damaged (scratches) so I want to eventually refinish and repaint it, but for now I will maybe just spot paint or cover it until I decide what colour to paint it. 

If the lighting is good in this tank I want to put real plants in it. I will start with some easy ones that are low maintenance and low light like a moss as I don't think I am ready to do anything that would need soil and CO2 injections or anything like that. I thought about trying to see if I could get some driftwood and attach some plants. I always thought that it looked so nice in tanks. Anyways, I will post the picture of the tank before and after. This picture is from the seller. I will post the after photos tonight or tomorrow. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Pick Up Rescheduled*

So the seller rescheduled. No fishy friends yesterday. :frown2: I was a little disappointed, but hopefully I will pick them up in the next few days. I hope they will be okay until I get them. I feel awful they are living in that water. Also, he is asking for more money now. :surprise: Darn! The "extra cost" is apparently for a hood with a light. None of that was mentioned in the ad he posted or in our communications until yesterday. The picture has a hood on it already so I was taken by surprise by that. He wants another $10. Another disappointment. I know, I know, $10 doesn't seem like a lot too worry about in the long run and technically it is still a good deal but it's the principal of it all. I feel like I am being ripped off by the "hidden cost" that was never mentioned. I think he caught on to how much I wanted them and is taking advantage of it. I am not one to be taken advantage of when it comes to helping animals.

BUT here is one thing this seller does not know about me...I am an excellent haggler, a skill I picked up from my talented husband! My husband knows how to get a good deal. Even when we were getting everything for our wedding he haggled many of the prices down for the DJ, the food and the photographer! He got a lower price for our furniture and when we fixed the furnace. So even if my husband doesn't come to pick it up with me I will still try to get the original price that he listed in the first place. Maybe I won't be successful and will end up paying the extra money but I will try my best. In the end I want to help these poor fish so if I have to pay an extra $10 I will do it.

I will update you all on what happens!


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*The Crazy Pick Up Day - Long Post*

So yesterday, the seller wanted me to come and get the tank, but I was so busy. I had to get gas, go to the bank, pick up my daughter and make dinner. With too much on my plate I asked if I could come another day this week, but he insisted that if I didn't come today he would sell it to someone else as he was leaving to travel somewhere. OH BOY. My husband was at work and I had just picked up my daughter so I had to decided quickly what I was going to do. There was no way I was going to a strangers house with my toddler alone so I called my dad to come help me, which he did (I'm still a daddy's little girl). 

I went inside with my buckets and a net to take out the new fish. It was very hard to see them all as the water was so dark. I have never seen water that bad before. It was literally yellow in colour and so much leftover food and poop, and God knows what, was floating in it. I first caught the light coloured fish. Two white mollies, a platy (a sunset maybe?) and one rasbora. So sad, that little rasbora is all alone. I was told that there were six mollies and 1 platy so it was a bit of a surprise. I wonder if the seller just couldn't see the number correctly or if they died.

After catching the light coloured fish getting the bottom feeders was a challenge as they blended into the dark gravel and water so well. I came in looking for one cory catfish and one "glass sucker" that turned out to be a pleco. I had to gently move the net around looking for movement in the dark water and try to catch them. One after one, I was surprised at how many bottom feeders there were. So I netted one, then two, then three, then four and finally a fifth and final fish! So I guess I won't have to worry about buying more to make a shoal after all. All the fish were a surprise to find and I am still shocked that they were even alive to begin with. Mr. Pleco put up the biggest fight. He kept jumping out of the net and evading my attempts to get him. Smart guy, and pretty strong. I didn't realize how strong they were. I have never had a pleco and they always seem so calm. I finally netted him and into the bucket he went. 

Alright, step two, drain more water from the tank and pack everything in the car. Luckily, the seller did that for me and then my dad carried the tank to the car and the stand. Unfortunately, the seller had already taken out the filters and filter media so most likely any good bacteria was dead. I had told him not to touch anything, that I would do it myself but I think he was trying to be helpful. I hope there is enough bacteria in the gravel but it looks like I might have to cycle the tank with all these fish in it. I packed everything into the car, including two bags of goodies. There was water conditioner, bacteria starter, ich treatments, decorations, and carbon filter inserts. Wow! That was a happy surprise. 

The whole process took almost an hour! My poor daughter was so tiered and just wanted to go home. Poor thing, was crying by the end so I just wanted to get out of there. Okay, so down to business...everything was packed in my car...time to bring out my haggling skills. Soooo....maybe I'm not as good as my husband at negotiating. I did end up paying an extra $5 but it wasn't $10 and I got all those extra goodies that I could use in any of my tanks so it was worth it in the end. 

The drive home was a little stressful. My daughter had calmed down (thank you spongebob for saving the day!) and the fish seemed to be surviving so far but the smell coming from the tank and those buckets was atrocious. I started to feel nauseous. I got home and unpacked the car. First the fish, then the tank, the stand and the goodies. I put everything in my front entrance as there is tile there. I didn't want to get the hardwood wet. Now the real stress started. It was just about 6 PM. I had to make dinner still, the kitchen was a big mess, the fish are sitting and buckets and looking at the tank and everything I was struck with how much work was actually to be done. OH MY! How was I going to do it? I let my daughter watch a movie and eat some goldfish crackers and juice while I cooked some food. I multitasked, cooking, tidying up the kitchen, checking on my daughter and cleaning the fish tank stand. I was running around like a mad woman. I sat down and ate dinner with my daughter for a few minutes and ran back to start cleaning the tank. I scrubbed the inside and outside with a sponge. Now to the gravel. I hate it. It's black and orange. Too Halloween for my taste. I started picking out the orange stones but gave up after seeing how long that would take. I filled a bucket of with water and conditioned it and dumped it into the tank. More gunk started floating. I scooped out the dirty water and put it into another bucket. I think I had to do that about five times with clean water before it was even close to be decently clean. I probably could have done it a few more times, but time was ticking away and I was loosing energy. I could hear the fish jumping in the buckets. "I know, I know... soon you will be in clean water I promise" I would tell them. 

It's 7:30 PM. Time to get my daughter to bed. She was not having it at all and cried saying she just wanted to play. Oh, to be a little kid again. So off to bed she went and I headed back downstairs to continue cleaning that tank at around 8:00 PM. I had given up rinsing out the gravel. There was still some debris floating in the water, but I just couldn't do another bucket. I will just have to vacuum the gravel at the next water change. I put the tank on the stand and and started filling it with water. I had to look up how to install the two filters (thank you Youtube). One is a fluval U3 and the other is a Marina S15. I do not know anything about these filters so if anyone can give me a review on them that would be amazing. Then I added the heater and plugged it all in. I put my water conditioner in the tank and got a fresh bucket of water that I also conditioned. 

As suggested on the forum, I slowly took out the dirty water and replaced it with the clean water. After the second round of clean water the fish seemed to perk up a bit and move around more. Finally, I added them to the tank. I am really hoping they all pull through and that the stress of it all doesn't harm them. 

This morning my husband informed me that he doesn't like it.:frown2: He doesn't like the decor (neither do I), he doesn't like the stand and he doesn't like the hood. The hood was broken by the owner to fit the Marina filter and it was done poorly. He said it was still dirty too. After working so hard to clean it and not sleeping all night because my daughter wasn't feeling well hearing his opinion made me a little sad, although I completely agree with him. I told him that if he wasn't happy that we could try to sell it to someone else. I was okay with that because I know that I would be able to take good care of them until I found them a better home. He said that he wanted to keep it but get a new hood, stand, and decor and that he would do it all by himself. Well that's good because I really don't have energy to empty it again to move it and refill it again. So yay for me...I will get some new stuff and won't have to do the work. I think I will just go for the fun part...shopping! :grin2:

So there you have it, the story of my crazy night saving these fish from their sad situation. It was hard work and the dishes were left in sink last night, but it was worth it. I will post some pictures to show you the before and after and post pictures of our new fishy friends. I will also have to do an update when we change the decor and get a new hood. Any advice about caring for these fish or on the filters are welcome! I know they are not bettas (my boys are still my favourite) but if anyone wants to share it would be appreciated.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Before and After Pictures*

The pictures:
1) Mr. Pleco and 2 cory's in the original tank water waiting for their tank to be cleaned
2) hood and light
3) tank
4) all the goodies I got in the deal
5) the first bucket of water I got from the tank to clean the substrate


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*After Photos*

After pictures and new fishy friends:
1) Cleaned up tank
2) Mr. Pleco - Can anyone identify what type he is? Do I need to rehome him? He is pretty big already.
3) Bottom feeder with some Cory's - Does anyone know the name of the long fish in the front?
4) Molly
5) More Cory's and a blurry platy.

One of the Cory's is HUGE compared to the others. I didn't know that they got that big. I think I will name him Goliath. Any names suggestions for my new friends?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

That looks to be a common pleco which get about 2 feet in length and need hundreds of gallons.


----------



## Reivyn124 (Jan 17, 2017)

BettaStarter24 said:


> That looks to be a common pleco which get about 2 feet in length and need hundreds of gallons.


Agreed, I'd look into rehoming the pleco. Perhaps your LFS will take it?

baeta.exe is swimming


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

The other long fish look like Chinese algae eaters right? I read they can also get big and aggressive. Should I try to rehome them as well? They hide out most of the time in the cave or suck the glass, except when it's time to eat. They don't seem very aggressive at this point.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh no. That is what I was afraid of. I guess it will be only a matter of time before Mr. Pleco will have to go to a new home. Thank you for the advice. What is LFS?


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

I know it has been a few days since I last posted to my journal. I have been a bit busy with my course work. Yup, not only do I work full time, and take care of my house, my daughter and the fish, I am also taking a university course. I had to catch up on my assignments and haven't had time to post.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Updated Decor on new 30gal*

Last night, my husband got new gravel and decor and he redid the 30 gal tank with a little help from me (he did most of the work and I just gave him advice - like cleaning the gravel, keeping the filters in water until finished, conditioning the water, etc.). It looks so much better. No more halloween gravel! We still need a hood so I will post a new picture sometime this week when the whole thing is finished. 

All the fish are still alive and doing well. They are eating and swimming and seem happy. Those cory catfish are little piggies! They eat like crazy! I'm always wondering if they leave anything for poor Mr. Pleco.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Back to my Favourite Fish - My Bettas*

I wrote a lot about our 30 gallon community tank and my husband has been taking care of that tank, feeding them, etcetera, but now it's time to get back to bettas. I unfortunately only have my two male crowntails. I wish I had room for more, but they are my fish and my husband prefers community tanks. Not sure if I could convince him to put another betta in a 10 gallon lol. I have never tried a community tank with a betta before, but can't do one right now as my boys are in a 10 gallon divided tank and I don't think that would be good to add more fish into that mix with the limited space. I might just get some ghost shrimp. I love those little guys! Every time I go to a pet store I always look at the bettas and am so tempted to get another one and put it in my 2.5 gallon, but I don't want to stretch myself too thin and not take care of a new fish properly so I haven't made up my mind about adding more responsibility in my household. I guess when my daughter is old enough I will get a little more time and help and can add more to the mix.

Yesterday, I took my husband and daughter to a store that specializes only in aquariums and fish. They had so many kinds of fish and plants and decor. I wanted to go crazy buying things, but managed to control myself and just buy some frogbit for my boys. They really seem to love it. I will be changing up their tank soon and will show you the before and after. I want to make it a planted tank.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Introducing Ruby*

Ruby is my male, crowntail. He is all red with some metallic turquoise colour running through his body and on the tips of his tails. When the light hits him just right, the tips of his tail glow. I almost renamed him Flame because of that. The metallic colour developed after my husband had first brought him home. He is so laid-back and hardly ever flairs. Only on occasion he will flair at his brother betta. He is accident prone and has scratched himself a few times. Luckily, everything has healed up nicely. He has developed some curling and knots in his tail. It gives him a little more character. As soon as he sees me he swims right up to the front of the tank looking for food. He is my favourite fish in the whole house (don't tell the other fish). I will add some pictures below and post another day about his brother Sapphire who is totally different in personality and colouring.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Meet Sapphire*

Sapphire, is my second male crown tail. He is smaller than Ruby and has always been more aggressive from the start. When he was in the 2.5 gallon he would constantly flair at his reflection. I think he got stressed from that and his small space and then he started fin biting. His beautiful fins became all tattered. After I moved him to his shared 10 gallon he stopped and his fins are finally growing back. They are not as nice as before but they look so much better and are getting longer. His colours have developed and he has more reds coming in. He was solid blue when he was first home with us. He still flares when he catches a glimpse of his brother but is way more calm these days. He also built his first bubble nest this week! I was wondering if they ever where going to make any. I think the filter prevented them from staying but now with the frogbit its helped keep them in place for longer. He also loves to swim through his rock decoration and hangs out in the silk plants to sleep. Like his brother, as soon as he sees me he swims to the front looking for food. He is not as good as a "hunter" as Ruby and I often have to guide him by pointing at the food with my finger. It makes me wonder if his vision is not that clear. 

Please check out some of the pictures of Sapphire! They are not as nice as Ruby's because he won't stay still. I will post an update of the tank before and after soon as I want to redecorate and start adding some more live plants. If anyone has advice for keeping healthy frogbit please feel free to share. It is my first time with it. Thanks!


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Thank you*

I have a little update on my betta tank to post but first I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has been following along and reading. I never imagined I would get over 200 views! Please feel free to share any thoughts or knowledge with me anytime. Wishing everyone all the best and happy fish keeping.:grin2:


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Updated Decor on betta tank*

So today I decided that while my daughter napped I would fix up my boy's tank. I was really bored of the arrangement and stopped liking the white and black gravel that I had put. I really liked the look of all black gravel but I didn't want to go out and buy a new bag. We have so much gravel of all kinds in the house and I had enough in one bag for my 10 gallon. The problem is that it is that "starry night" gravel, the black with the neon colours scattered. I wanted all black so as I was cleaning the gravel I started picking out the colours. Soooo time consuming. I picked and picked and decided that I would start getting everything ready in the tank and then go back and pick some more. 

I put Sapphire in his betta cup and put Ruby in a bucket with tank water and all of the frogbit. In another bucket I put the heater, decor and filter to keep everything wet. I drained the water and took out the old gravel and replaced it with the new one. Then I went back to picking the colours out again. Well eventually, I just couldn't keep picking so I gave up but I did get a lot of it. I think I will just continue to take out some each water change. 

I then switched their bridge and tunnel so Ruby and Sapphire would have something new and I put different plants in Ruby's side. I just rearranged Sapphires side a bit. I conditioned the water and put the boys back in. They were super excited! They were swimming all over and taking a look at their new decor. Ruby made me a bit nervous as he tried to eat a pink piece of gravel that was left behind but soon realized it wasn't food. It is close to their feeding time. I'm just waiting for my daughter to wake up since she loves feeding them and don't want a toddler meltdown on my hands. She actually feeds all the fish in our three tanks. 

Anyways, I am going to keep the tank like this for a bit before I start trying some more live plants. The frogbit I got is giving me a little trouble so hopefully I will figure out what I am doing wrong. I also want to make sure that the tank will be okay after changing all the gravel. I hope it won't throw off parameters or something. I am not going to change my filter media so I think it should be okay. I just don't want to deal with more than one issue at a time. I also want to get some shrimp eventually. I love those little guys.

Here are the before and after photos. I will update again when I start planting some live plants.


----------



## cutesybettas (Dec 5, 2016)

Lol I have two half-moons named Ruby and Sapphire! LFS is local fish store.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

cutesybettas said:


> Lol I have two half-moons named Ruby and Sapphire! LFS is local fish store.


I guess great minds think alike haha. Thanks! I could never figure out what that stood for!


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Bagels and journals*

It's about 10PM here. Daughter is asleep, husband is out and I should be sleeping, but here I am eating a bagel and reading betta journals (they are really good by the way). My daughter has been congested lately and can't seem to get herself to sleep without Mama so I've been woken up quite a few times a night. I am pretty tiered. Oh...here she comes.

Okay, back to what I was typing. Poor little thing is really struggling. She hates breathing through her mouth (who doesn't) and just keeps waking up and crying because of it. She loves the fish so much. She fed all of them (with my supervision of course) and gets so excited. She asks me all day to feed the fish, but obviously I limit it to once a day. She even has started mimicking me and talks to the bettas calling them "little baby" and making kissy noises to them. So cute! 

On a side note, you know when you are so tiered and you know you should sleep, but you just can't? Well I'm at that point right now. I still feel hungry too, but feel way too lazy to get out of bed to get more food. 

After reading journals and seeing so many beautiful bettas I am ever more tempted to fill up that 2.5 gallon I got sitting in storage. I really like the orange and yellow colours or maybe a turquoise colour. I keep checking online to see if anyone is getting rid of anymore fish as I want to help and rescue any before I would go out to purchase a "new" fish, but it has been weeks and I haven't seen anything new. I need to go do a petsmart run soon and will be even more tempted. I always feel so bad for them sitting in their cups looking all depressed. UGH can't I just take them all home? Gosh, if I had the time and money I probably would also have a bunch of rescued dogs and cats with the fish, but as a responsible pet owner I know that would be beyond my limits at this point. I'm thinking the next petsmart visit I will look and see. If I fall in love then I will bring a new baby home. Usually, I just avoid looking at them so I don't get upset. I'm pretty sure my husband will think I'm crazy, but thats okay haha. In the end, he only has himself to blame for buying Ruby and Sapphire in the first place. :wink3:

Anyways, I should try to get some sleep. God knows I will be up a few more times tonight! I hope you all have a good night!


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*Update*

I seem to have caught whatever my daughter had so I'm working through a cold. I didn't get to petsmart yet because of it. All my fish have been doing well. We have separated two female platys who I think are pregnant. I am hoping to try to raise the fry. I hope I can raise a few. They have a whole 10 gallon to themselves now. 

The fish in the 30 gallon have all survived and are doing well. The platys seem to over-eat though. They keep eating the flakes and the sinking pellets for the bottom feeders and get super bloated. I don't know how to get them from stopping. 

My bettas are great. The frogbit, not so much. Still having yellowing and melting issues. I don't know what to try. I also need a new light for their tank. I will post a picture soon so maybe you all can give some advice for lighting. 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice Journal.  Depending on the size of pellets. you can feed your fish twice a day. If you do two or three pellets at a time, three times.


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

*I'm Back - New fry!*

It has been awhile since I last wrote. I have been pretty sick and started a new job on top of it so it has been crazy. One of my female platys gave birth but still looks like there may be more coming. We have separated six fry so far. Once the females have finished giving birth they will go into the 30 gallon and the fry will be raised in the 10 gallon. Right now they are in a 2.5 gallon. So I am glad I didn't get another betta right now, we needed that extra tank. My husband is super excited about the fry and really wants them to survive. He was so worried that they would get eaten. I haven't raised any fry before so this will be a new challenge. They are soooo cute. I am actually wondering how many days old they are because they actually are a little orange coloured with a tiny bit of black on their tails. I'm pretty sure the fry are born clear, but maybe I'm wrong. Anyways, I will try to update again soon! :smile2:


----------

